# Trimming Steerer Tube



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

I want to shorten the steerer tube on my TCR Comp 1. What is the best way to do this? saw? How do I remove the thingis that is in the steerer tube to pull stem down on the tube?


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

MarkG2 said:


> I want to shorten the steerer tube on my TCR Comp 1. What is the best way to do this? saw? How do I remove the thingis that is in the steerer tube to pull stem down on the tube?


I am sure this does not help, but I had my LBS do this. I did all other aspects of the frame build, just did not want to mess up the fork/ST. They charged $15 to cut and install the internal pieces and stem.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*I cut 10mm off of mine*



MarkG2 said:


> I want to shorten the steerer tube on my TCR Comp 1. What is the best way to do this? saw? How do I remove the thingis that is in the steerer tube to pull stem down on the tube?


Here's what I did:

1) Make sure you really want to cut down your steerer tube. Consider moving spacers from the below the stem to above the stem to adjust your stem height. If you decide you really want to cut it down, then read on...
2) Take the front wheel off.
3) Remove the top cap and bolt. This is the bolt on top of the steerer tube and stem...it is used to adjust the tightness of the headset.
4) Remove the stem and spacers from the steerer tube.
5) Take the fork out of the frame. Note that your lower headset bearing will be free to fall on the floor or down the steerer tube.
6) If you look down the top of the steerer tube, you will see an aluminum piece that the top cap bolt screws into. This piece rests over the top of the carbon steerer. This aluminum piece is threaded into another nut that is located inside the steerer tube. You will need to remove this aluminum piece with a hex wrench (6mm or 8mm - I can't remember exactly).
7) Make sure you know exactly how much you want to cut off. Measure it twice and make sure it's marked well. Some people recommend wrapping one layer of masking tape around the carbon tube at where it will be cut, then they mark the tape. This is for added insurance for not damaging the carbon tube while cutting. I personally don't think it's necessary. Just use a fine tooth saw blade. I use blades that have 32 teeth per inch for cutting all carbon parts.
8) Cut the steerer tube at your mark with a hacksaw. I highly recommend that you use a saw guide and a vice. Park makes a nice one specifically for cutting steerer tubes, and it has a tab for mounting it in a vice to facilitate cutting. If you don't have one and don't plan on getting one, take your fork to a shop and have your steerer cut professionally. DO NOT USE A TUBING OR PIPE CUTTER ON CARBON FIBER TUBES!!! It's imperative that you get a straight cut on the steerer because the aluminum piece (in step 6) needs to rest squarely on top of the steerer.
9) If you made it this far, finish the surface of your cut with emery paper. This will smooth out any burrs.
10) Thread that aluminum piece all the way back into the nut that is inside the steerer. The aluminum piece will not be flush with the top of the steerer tube.
11) Using a rubber mallet or plastic hammer, tap the aluminum piece down until it is flush with the top of the steerer tube.
12) Since you have the fork out, I would inspect the fork crown and steer tube for any cracks. I would also inspect the head tube for any cracks.
13) Reinstall everything...e.g., lower headset bearing if removed, fork, spacers, stem, top cap and bolt. Don't over-torque the top cap bolt, tighten so that there is no play in the headset and that the headset turns easily.

Good luck. It's a piece of cake if you have the right tools. Took me about 15 minutes.


----------

